# Heat press Vinyl onto 100% polyester Raincoat



## SaintsDesigns (May 8, 2010)

Im hoping to do a series of FBI, CIA, CSI etc onto caps, T's but also onto rain coats ???

I use Proseal vinyl these are the destructions Technical / Advice - Creative Transfer

This is the type of Jacket
Regatta Stormbreak Waterproof Jacket - Elms and Elms

Is it do-able if so what pressure, Time + temp ?

Also I did a fleece with flock but its left a big square which looks discoloured its also 100% polyester, could it be because of the pressure temp and time ?

I used a medium pressure setting,160c for 15secs ... looks great bar the big square lol ... Im contemplating pressing the whole fleece to match lol 

Thanks in advance for any advice


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I routinely heat polyester to 400F...but that is true polyester
but more importantly...aren't you tiptoeing around infringement. Do you have authorization to use FBI, CIA..etc...I doubt it and I would certainly check with an IP attorney to make sure


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

You can heat press poly up to 400F, maybe more. You can also dyesub it.


----------



## SaintsDesigns (May 8, 2010)

Cheers guys ... re infringement lol Im UK based not US and theyre for fancy dress costumes (halloween type)  FBI - FEMALE BODY INSPECTOR etc lol

Thanks Im just worried I will melt it or put a big square on it lol


----------



## SaintsDesigns (May 8, 2010)

binki said:


> You can heat press poly up to 400F, maybe more. You can also dyesub it.


I dont dye sub 

I have a Tjet2 DTG ... dont think I can use that ?


----------

